# So confused :/



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I have been looking for a horse on loan possibly with view to buy and i contacted a women regarding a 15.2 mare that was a bit of a bugger, biting rearing bucking etc. I am looking for a project to work with, not something that i can jump on a week after getting and ride out. She sent me a message saying that the mare had become ill and it looked like it was going to have to be pts, so i left it.

She messaged me today saying she would consider a loan with view to buy or even just a full loan, whats confused me is that she hasnt mentioned on wether she is still ill or if she is better or anything, its like the first message never happened, it just sounds abit suss to me


----------



## OctodonDegus (Nov 30, 2011)

That does seem a little odd...maybe you should mention the illness to her? Like just say "Oh how is she, still unwell?"


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

Run a mile and don't look back! There are tons are horses been offerered to loan at the mo.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

looks like this person is just looking for someone with deep pockets to pay vets bills :thumbdown:

I wouldnt touch it with a barge pole!


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

AVOID!! sounds dodgy, I would look else where. Get out while you still can!


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

Run screaming for the hills!!! Sounds like they want you to pay vet bills! I'd also be wary loaning a project horse, a good few friends of mine have taken on project horses on loan, that are just awful train wrecks - they've spent huge amounts of their time, money etc sorting them out and training them to pretty high levels then the owners suddenly decide they want the horse back, low and behold they sell them on for alot more than they were worth before with no effort or cost on their part - so make sure you get a proper contract drawn up and signed by witnesses as it is very common to be taken for a total ride!!!


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I messaged her back and said she was too far for me to be able pick up because of the cost of petrol etc and she messaged back saying she would bring her to me, i said i had already found one closer to home which was partly true as i was going to see one closer to home. Went to see him and he is a complete sweetheart. He was backed last may and hasnt done anywork since but i rode him saturday and he just took everything in his stride even though he didnt know me and hadnt worked for nearly a year. I going to see him on friday again and if all goes well going to have him for a months trial, after that if we are both ok and getting on then we are going to do a full permanent loan. His owner is lovely and didnt sweep his little 'quirks' under the rug, she was very honest with me and we get on really well.


----------



## emmaluvsmango (Jul 10, 2008)

ooo this is very exciting, you will have to let us know how you get on, looking forward to hearing more about him, how old is he? what type of horse? x


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

emmaluvsmango said:


> ooo this is very exciting, you will have to let us know how you get on, looking forward to hearing more about him, how old is he? what type of horse? x


He is rising 6. standing at 14.3 at the minute but he is bum high so think he might make 15 hh, he's a cob


----------

